# Does your preschool age child not want to wear underwear?



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

Ds1 is 3 1/2. I forget when exactly he potty learned, but it's been a little while. At first he was into wearing his "big boy" underwear, then he sometimes didn't want them, then he never wore them to bed, now he never wears them. It doesn't really bother me (in chosing battles this is WAY down on the list), but I'm wondering if he ought to wear them when he starts preschool and if anyone else has a ds or dd who doesn't want to wear anything under their clothes.


----------



## fyoosh (May 9, 2005)

My son will be 4 on halloween, and we haven't experienced this yet... which actually surprises me because neither his dad nor I wear underwear.

Tags on clothes really bother my kiddo, so the couple times he chose not to wear underwear, he was not real happy with the tag scratching his bottom. However, if he ever decided to not wear it anymore, I don't think I would particularly care. I think underwear was kind of designed to protect clothes during a time where they didn't wash their clothes as often as we do now (yay washing machines!) so as long as clothes are kept clean, why bother?







Just my opinion, of course.

FWIW, the times he didn't wear underwear, they never said anything to me at his school. I don't even know if they noticed.


----------



## shoefairy3 (Jun 15, 2006)

My ds#2 doesnt like to wear underpants either b/c they get all rolled up when he pulls them up







He does wear boxers better

i say, if its not broke, dont fix it


----------



## katiecat (May 4, 2004)

DS only just potty learned a couple of months ago. Before that it would be a screaming fit to get underwear on him. So while he was potty learning he went bare bum but we did have a rule that he had to wear something (underwear, training pants or diaper) when we went out. This was for purely practical reasons in that if he pooped while we were out at least it wouldn't, um, just fall on the floor, y'know?









So somehow that's just a given now. He mostly does not wear underwear at home but puts them on to go out. I don't think there's anything wrong with not wearing them, though.


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

Yeah







this is about my girl who choose to not wear any most likely because i dont!
It was only a 'problem' according to one teacher who is very "old school" and although i gave her my opinion and plainly put it to her that it was actually more healthy to not wear any she still brought it up again at conference time.
This was in K.


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

me and dp dont generally wear unders ( i do when pg- due to *ahem* increased moistness)- it never really occured to us that ds should wear them. . . . we plan on sending him to a montessori preschool part time next spring. . . . what exactly is the issue with not wearing underwear?


----------



## embers (Mar 24, 2006)

Zion is 3 and a half. We no longer own any little underwear... He will not wear it.


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homemademomma*
me and dp dont generally wear unders ( i do when pg- due to *ahem* increased moistness)- it never really occured to us that ds should wear them. . . . we plan on sending him to a montessori preschool part time next spring. . . . what exactly is the issue with not wearing underwear?









Showing their bits and peices? Like if they're rolling around and you can see up the leg of their shorts or something? I don't know...







:


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

Yep, 4 y.o. DD usually prefers to be naked whenever she is allowed. Princess underwear has helped as far as getting her in undies for school, or leaving the house!


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

My daughter is nearing four and has been opposed to undies for a long time now. She potty learned when she was 2, and the novelty of undies wore off rather fast.

She never sleeps in underwear and only sometimes wears it under her clothes. It's not an issue for me, although I do make her wear undies with jeans because that just seems . . . uncomfortable. She tells everyone that she goes commando, lol.


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homemademomma*
me and dp dont generally wear unders ( i do when pg- due to *ahem* increased moistness)- it never really occured to us that ds should wear them. . . . we plan on sending him to a montessori preschool part time next spring. . . . what exactly is the issue with not wearing underwear?









Well see... It's like this: " ..When she get's older it might be a problem..."














( I figured The teacher was talking about the time when dd gets period and needs a place to put her pad---- Than i began thinking about maybe she meant, being that this is an older teacher, that some boy could get to second or third base with her easier if she didnt have undies on. I just dont know and i didnt want to talk about it anymore since i had already explained my position on it and the rest was just plian b.s.)

No, really any issue that one can come up with is just stemmed in ignorance and fear , imo.


----------



## TeaBag (Dec 18, 2003)

Neither of my little girls wear panties unless I insist.







I have found myself saying things like "No, you need to put panties on before you play in the sandbox, we don't want sand in your vulva!" I don't worry unless it's a safety issue.


----------



## Delacroix (Aug 4, 2005)

My youngest ALWAYS took off her panties behind my back. It was very disconcerting to see DH pick her up in public only to moon the world. I thought he was going to have a heart attack more than once over the issue.


----------



## katallen (Jan 4, 2005)

DD doesn't wear underwear to bed and sometimes doesn't wear it with pants or shorts. I insist on her wearing it with dresses though but she has come home a few times without it on. Her school has never complained.


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

My son would be naked all the time if he could. I tend to put underwear on him at the start of the day - but by afternoon it is usually gone (along with all his other clothing). If I've had to redress him several times in order to leave the house ( I certainly don't bother at home) I usually skip the underwear later in the day. He is such a nudist!


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TeaBag*
Neither of my little girls wear panties unless I insist.







I have found myself saying things like "No, you need to put panties on before you play in the sandbox, we don't want sand in your vulva!" I don't worry unless it's a safety issue.

see, now that makes sense!


----------



## MamaDimstam (Sep 9, 2005)

Ben won't wear underwear. He doesn't have a problem with putting it on in the morning, but, without fail, he'll take it off the first time he goes to the bathroom in the day, then off they go. He'll put back on his shorts or pants or whatever he's wearing, but the underwear are a no-go.


----------



## arlecchina (Jul 25, 2006)

I wouldnt make anyone wear underwear. if I have a girl and she wants dresses she at least needs shorts but that's practical IMO. pants, hey.


----------



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanks for all the input. Hopefully the people at his preschool won't have a problem with him not wearing underwear. In many other ways the program seems good to me, so perhaps this will not be an issue at all. I wasn't sure. One thing, though, is that he's really into his penis lately. No underwear makes for easier access. So far I've just let him go at it. He tend to want something to do with his hands while I read books to him, while he's in the car and such. I bought him a special necklace to play with to try and cut back on the nail-biting and nose-picking, but he doesn't keep it on long. It seems the playing with his penis has lessoned those two habits. I imagine I'll have to have a talk with him about it before he starts preschool. As in, that's something that you do by yourself or somesuch.


----------



## PeacefulSeams (Apr 10, 2006)

My son will wear it soemtimes. Never in bed and never at home. Sometimes he chooses to wear it under his clothes but for the most part...no underwear. He like the boxer briefs.


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

My 3 yo either wears undies only, or no clothes at all when we're home. In fact, for her birthday at the lake the other day... she ran streaking around because she kept taking off her bathing suit.







She hates to wear clothes. I have to dress and redress her all day if we have company over, or we're out.
On the undie issue though.. its interesting, I don't wear any at all. It never occured to me that my children MUST wear undies. (or bras for that matter, but I'm radical.







) If they say, "No, I don't want undies today." Then its no undies! The only thing I insist on is if she's in a dress or skirt, she has to either wear undies, or pick a pair of shorts to wear underneath. Something.

somewhat related to this issue, but not really......

My 8 yo was told by her bio dad that she has to wear a bra from now on because he can see her nipples. He said and I do quote "I don't want to see my daughters clam necks! And I don't want other men looking at her and seeing them through her shirt."







:














(she is EIGHT, and we ALL have nipples! She isn't developing super fast or anything like that either. He's clueless.) So she is forced to wear one to school and at his place, and when she gets to my house the first thing she does is take off her bra.


----------



## QDB (Aug 14, 2003)

My ds will tolerate underwear occasionally but usually refuses it.

Actually he usually refuses all clothing at home and in the back yard - i make him wear something on his bottom in the front yard b/c i am tired of my neighbor's snarky comments.

he is naked most of the time b/c he says he is hot. He is forever shedding his pants and saying "feel my legs! they are burning hot!"

no lack of drama here, eh?


----------

